
Getting a push message on your phone when your laptop battery is running low - edward
http://dammit.nl/p/948
======
userbinator
This seems like a rather unusual use-case. If I'm leaving my laptop on for a
long time, it will either be plugged in or I'll be working on it. In the
former case it won't run out of battery, and in the latter case I know how
much power is remaining.

I suppose this would be useful for those who need to have their laptop on for
long periods of time, but are not actually using it...?

------
th0br0
Nice idea! But why go all the way with the python venv etc? Just using curl +
GCM would seem quite sufficient.

(oh, and: don't you need some app installed either way for receiving the
notifications on your phone?

~~~
zapu
That's correct. Pushbullet does not have any complicated session handshake and
management so just a simple request with predefined headers and content will
suffice. I use it this way with logstash http output.

------
dewey
Is there an equivalent of udev on Mac OS so I don't have to run a cronjob to
check the battery percentage all the time? I know how to get the percentage
from ioreg but i'd be nice to be able to just listen for that api call like
udev does.

~~~
bluerobotcat
I/O Kit can be used for this. [1]

[1]
[https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/Device...](https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/DeviceDrivers/Conceptual/IOKitFundamentals/PowerMgmt/PowerMgmt.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP0000020-SW4)
(I'm a bit surprised that the docs assume that the reader is implementing a
driver. I have used I/O Kit in an app that was available on the App Store.)

------
sugarfactory
I'm paranoid and it makes me sick the fact that there's no push platform that
supports encryption. I don't want service providers to know what I push.

~~~
dmd
Huh? How exactly are they stopping you from sending an encrypted message?

~~~
ianlevesque
There's no mechanism to decrypt the result before display. So enjoy decrypting
AES in your head!

~~~
dmd
If you're worried about encryption, though, you wouldn't be using their app to
display the pushed messages, you'd be using something you control; you only
use their push infrastructure _as infrastructure_.

~~~
RubyPinch
or just open source

There is still no "compile code, install app, and throw this process on a VPS"
solution for pushes, from what I recall

